# Long travel 27.5



## ilovehardtails (4 mo ago)

I am looking for a long travel 27.5 inch bike and I am having trouble finding besides the clash and sb165. Would prefer a decent climbing bike


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Nukeproof? Both Mega and Giga have 27.5 versions. Mega comes in alu option as well. 

They are said to climb really well for what they are.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Evil Insurgent.


----------



## bigb73 (Oct 11, 2007)

Revel Rail 27.5


----------



## B. Rock (Mar 9, 2011)

Elkat now comes in 162/170


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

justwan naride said:


> Nukeproof? Both Mega and Giga have 27.5 versions. Mega comes in alu option as well.
> 
> They are said to climb really well for what they are.


Vitus as well from the same source.


----------



## Bike_Tyson (Jun 4, 2021)

Guerilla Gravity Megatrail
Banshee Rune


----------



## Dutchymomo (May 10, 2021)

Canyon Torque. Climbs pretty good and descends almost like a dh bike.


----------



## dryk1t (7 mo ago)

Giant Trance X 27.5

Legit a crazy rig, loads of fun. 145mm rear is very progressive and will make you think you have more back there than you do. 160mm front.

Oddly enjoyable on the climbs. It is like the mini Reign lol


----------



## a_double (Apr 14, 2013)

Propain Tyee

EDIT: Propain Spindrift has 180mm rear travel.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

ilovehardtails said:


> I am looking for a long travel 27.5 inch bike and I am having trouble finding besides the clash and sb165. Would prefer a decent climbing bike


Canfield Balance - 170. Climbs great for a long travel bike.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

you can probably get a v5 Nomad for a considerable price drop since they just released another version after only a year.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

Have owned/ridden the following in the past couple years:

Ibis Mojo HD 4
Evil Insurgent V1 and V3
Knolly Warden V2
GG Megatrail
Revel Rail
Banshee Rune
Transition Patrol (2018-2019 era carbon)
Pivot Firebird 27.5
All of them climb pretty well, the Mojo and Rail being the best overall in my experience.

The Rune is no slouch but I would rate the Patrol as more comfortable to pedal uphill which was surprising to me to be honest.

Warden v2 is a better climber than the v1 version of that bike. V1 needed a shock with a climb switch and the v2 rarely if ever needed it.

Pivot bikes tend to climb well but they are $$$ generally.

I didn't get along that well with the Megatrail, it climbed OK but wasn't the best and as a ride it felt very long and linear to me, like more of a plow style ride that wasn't my cup of tea at least for the terrain we have around here.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

Somewhat on topic but after my comment about the v5 nomad, i went and checked the local used market and found one for quite a discount, which has me pondering picking it up. The issue is that i have a full 29 enduro bike, so what is the draw behind these full 27.5 bikes? What do they offer that my current bike doesnt? for reference i ride an XL, enjoy going fast/going for KOMs, etc. from the nomad review, it seemed like it was a nice bike to have if you dont feel like pushing race pace.


----------



## ilovehardtails (4 mo ago)

MyDadSucks said:


> Somewhat on topic but after my comment about the v5 nomad, i went and checked the local used market and found one for quite a discount, which has me pondering picking it up. The issue is that i have a full 29 enduro bike, so what is the draw behind these full 27.5 bikes? What do they offer that my current bike doesnt? for reference i ride an XL, enjoy going fast/going for KOMs, etc. from the nomad review, it seemed like it was a nice bike to have if you dont feel like pushing race pace.


Full 27.5 are for those who want to have fun instead of being fastest. Or their height dictates a it


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

ilovehardtails said:


> Full 27.5 are for those who want to have fun instead of being fastest. Or their height dictates a it


or already have nice wheels and tires...


----------



## suburbanassault (4 mo ago)

Wow seems there's way more of them than I would have expected.

I'd go with the Clash.


----------



## yetipowdermaniac (Feb 25, 2017)

Following. current 27.5 frame is possibly on it’s way out , looking to make at least one more frame out of my nice parts and wheels and forks (ha as someone said above), may be in the market very soon.

would love a NP, but the 275 mega and giga seem unobtanium have they silently stopped making it in favor of the 297s plus pandemic? Hope not :/ anyone know about this or know of stock ?

otherwise my current flavor of the day is the spindrift, but I go between many of the above at any given moment.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Second on Canfield Balance


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

yetipowdermaniac said:


> Following. current 27.5 frame is possibly on it’s way out , looking to make at least one more frame out of my nice parts and wheels and forks (ha as someone said above), may be in the market very soon.
> 
> would love a NP, but the 275 mega and giga seem unobtanium have they silently stopped making it in favor of the 297s plus pandemic? Hope not :/ anyone know about this or know of stock ?
> 
> otherwise my current flavor of the day is the spindrift, but I go between many of the above at any given moment.


Stock at CRC comes in and goes away within days or weeks. You just have to keep an eye on it. If the actual listing disappears, then it is probably discontinued. There is one mega xxl in stock.

One day the Vitus Escapre showed up and I thought "oh that's neat, i'll ponder that" and 3 or 4 days later I went to look at the specs again and every size was out of stock. Doh! They are popular and don't last long.


----------



## paul c (Nov 22, 2009)

I own a Revel rail and love it. A friend has the Canfield balance and he doesn’t even get rowdy but pedals it all over Vermont. I have the last version Pivot Mach 6 and live that as well, I’ve heard the new Mach 6 is even better. Those are the three I can speak for.


----------



## Staktup (Jan 21, 2016)

SB 165 climbs almost as good as the others in the SB lineup. C1 and C2 versions can cost you around four grand or less on the used market. Plus it's rated for dual crown forks


----------



## erdawe (Sep 12, 2017)

Canfield Balance, Yeti SB165 or Nukeproof Giga (not rode, but looks solid) all little different variations worth considering.


----------



## Don_1138 (Apr 19, 2016)

Another vote for Canfield Balance. I owned two and rode them on everything from chairlift laps to 6k foot days in the high country. I'm on a Lithium now and love the big wheels, but if you want a long-travel 27.5 bike that climbs well, no substitute for the original CBF bike. New ones just dropped: Canfield Bikes Reveals 2023 Balance


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Is 155mm long enough to qualify? I had my Mach 6 v3 carbon below 30 lbs as a trail bike and they're pretty cheap on the used market. You can use a Manitou Mattoc Pro 160mm at 1800g.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

dryk1t said:


> Giant Trance X 27.5
> 
> Legit a crazy rig, loads of fun. 145mm rear is very progressive and will make you think you have more back there than you do. 160mm front.
> 
> Oddly enjoyable on the climbs. It is like the mini Reign lol


 I have the 2022 X 3, what he said


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

delete


----------

